# Bergamo, Italy



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bugan coffee in Bergamo do V60 and espresso using single origins.

Had a V60 of Ethiopian SO. Was decent but 6 euros! Given a standard coffee here is 1 euro I can't see it being a success


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just to add. They have 2 cafes. 1 in the upper historic Citta Alta very close to the Piazza Vecchio. The main outlet is on Via Giacomo Quarhengi in the lower city Citta Bassa. Roastery and educational, cupping etc. Based here.


----------

